# Cleat in Deep Frame for Foundationless Support?



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm going to foundationless in several of my hives this year. For the deep frames I would like some support for the comb. Can I just nail a cleat in the middle of the frame and let the bees work the wax down to and over it (I have a bunch of spare cleats)? This seems a lot easier to me and will provide more support than just stringing wires in the frame and having bees build over the wire (if they will). Halfway down the frame would be good solid support for the comb then the 2nd half would also have good solid support to the end of the frame. 

I'd really appreciate thoughts on this. Thanks


----------



## MWillard (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm going to try going foundationless on some of my deep this year too, so I've been researching and asking the same types of questions.

Here's a link to Mike Bush's website that talks about foundationless frames.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfoundationless.htm

He shows an example of what you are referencing, but I believe he used a metal rod. I'm sure the results would be similar.

Good luck.


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link. After browsing that site, I'm going to try the cleat, easier than a rod for me. No cutting or drilling, just a quick trigger pull with my small electric staple gun that has 9/16" brads.


----------

